# Welches Betriebssystem auf LG Handys?



## Nilos (6. August 2011)

Heyho,

ich habe mal irgendwo gelesen das das Betriebssystem was von Anfang an drauf ist irgendwie crap ist. Da gabs doch auch noch ein anderes ich komme nur leider nimmer auf den Namen hat einer von euch eine Ahnung?

Edit: Es geht sich hier um die Optimusreihe


----------



## PommesmannXXL (6. August 2011)

Also es gibt Optimushandys mit dem Betriebssystem Google Android und welche mit dem Betriebssystem Windows Phone 7.

Beides ist sehr gut, was man besser findet ist Geschmackssache.


----------



## Ahab (6. August 2011)

Deine Frage ist extrem allgemein.



PommesmannXXL schrieb:


> Beides ist sehr gut, was man besser findet ist Geschmackssache.


 
Was man damit machen möchte, sollte man auch wissen.


----------



## PommesmannXXL (6. August 2011)

Jap, Geschmackssache, was man machen möchte, ob das Design anspricht. Alles wichtige Faktoren


----------



## Nilos (6. August 2011)

PommesmannXXL schrieb:


> Jap, Geschmackssache, was man machen möchte, ob das Design anspricht. Alles wichtige Faktoren


 
Ich meine das Optimus 3D dadrauf kann man aber kein Win7 machen oder?^^... Ich meine dieses Betriebssystem mit dem blauen Androidheini da


----------



## PommesmannXXL (6. August 2011)

Das Optimus 3D ist ein Android-Handy. Da kann man afaik kein WP7 draufspielen.


----------



## Mistadon (6. August 2011)

> mit dem blauen Androidheini


Jepp, das hat Android. 
Definitiv Geschmackssache, du solltest aber nicht voreingenommen sein. Android ist verdammt gut, in vielerlei Hinsicht anderes als iOS. Nach zwei oder drei Tagen Einarbeitungszeit kommt man damit super klar.
Aber wenn es dich grundsätzlich nicht anspricht lass es lieber  WP7 und iOS sind auch sehr gut.
Btw.: Er ist grün.


----------



## Joel-92 (6. August 2011)

Samsung bada ist auch nicht schlecht. Gibt halt nicht so viele Apps, hat aber von Haus aus schon viel integriert.


----------



## Nilos (6. August 2011)

Mistadon schrieb:


> Jepp, das hat Android.
> Definitiv Geschmackssache, du solltest aber nicht voreingenommen sein. Android ist verdammt gut, in vielerlei Hinsicht anderes als iOS. Nach zwei oder drei Tagen Einarbeitungszeit kommt man damit super klar.
> Aber wenn es dich grundsätzlich nicht anspricht lass es lieber  WP7 und iOS sind auch sehr gut.
> Btw.: Er ist grün.


 
Nein es gibt doch nen gemoddetest mit dem blauen Heini oO... Grün = Android normal Blau = dieser Mod


----------



## PommesmannXXL (6. August 2011)

Cyanogen ist der beste Mod und der ist auch grün...


----------



## iRaptor (6. August 2011)

CyanogenMod | Android Community Rom based on Gingerbread

hat ein wenig was von Blau


----------



## Nilos (6. August 2011)

PommesmannXXL schrieb:


> Cyanogen ist der beste Mod und der ist auch grün...


 
Genau ich meinte Cyanogen Mod ... Ist der besser als das normale Android 

Jop finde auch der ist Blau und nicht Grün^^


----------



## PommesmannXXL (6. August 2011)

Es gibt verschiedene Skins, manche sind blau, manche sind grün.


----------



## Mistadon (6. August 2011)

> Jop finde auch der ist Blau und nicht Grün^^


Naja wenn wir vom OS des Optimus 3D reden dann ist das Männchen nunmal grün, aber wenn du es moddest wird der blau. Das weiß ich auch, es wurde blau und machte mein Handy kaputt.


----------



## NexusEXE (7. August 2011)

Ja, ich muss leider sagen, dass die lg betriebssysteme crap sind


----------



## taks (7. August 2011)

Nilos schrieb:


> Ist der besser als das normale Android


 
Sofern das ne Frage ist:
Der letzte Cyan-Mod den ich drauf hatte, war nicht ganz Bugfrei. Jeden Tag hatte ich etwa zwei Force Close...


----------

